

To Improve Your Skills You Need To Copy - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/articles/to-get-better-you-need-to-copy/

======
pinchyfingers
There was a similar post in the Signal vs Noise blog a couple days ago.
Copying is a good idea, we all need to learn from somewhere.

